# Removing old ceiling with insulation



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! 

Have you had an asbestos test done yet? http://factoidz.com/how-to-inspect-an-attic-to-ensure-the-insulation-is-effective/

A picture of the insulation may help....

Gary


----------

